# Mazzer 320g Hopper Lid



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

I have just bought a Mazzer Super Jolly, but the standard (1.2kg) hopper is far too big for domestic use so I was looking at the smaller 320g one. Will the lid off the original one fit the 320g one?

This is the smaller hopper I am looking at: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/320-gram-hopper-for-mazzer-mini-e.html

Thanks!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry can not answer your question but can not help and not understand the logic of supplying a hopper without a lid! It does suggest the large will fit the small


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No it won't fit


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll sort you out one with a lid posted for £16


----------



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

CallumT said:


> I'll sort you out one with a lid posted for £16


Yes please! I shall PM you.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

It's advertised for the Mini. Does it fit the SJ too?


----------



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

Milanski said:


> It's advertised for the Mini. Does it fit the SJ too?


According to BB it won't fit.


----------

